# powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.0



## cronos6 (15 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque j'essai de compiler une appli (Zope) par la commande "make", je me retrouve avec l'erreur suivante : 


gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'i686-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.0': No such file or directory


Il m'est donc impossible de compilier Zope.

voici ce que donne un "gcc --version"


powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.0 (GCC) 4.0.0 20041026 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 4061)
Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.


Auriez vous une idée?


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Avril 2006)

Apparemment, pas mal de gens recontrent ce soucis. La preuve !

Une solution à un problème similaire semble avoir été trouvé ICI.


----------



## cronos6 (15 Avril 2006)

Le problème n'est pas vraiment similaire 

J'ai même essayer de repasser à la 3.3 "sudo gcc_select 3.3" mais cela ne fonctionne pas :hein:


----------



## tatouille (15 Avril 2006)

> Apparemment, pas mal de gens recontrent ce soucis. La preuve !
> Une solution à un problème similaire semble avoir été trouvé ICI.


 c'est juste que le flag est à -arch i386
FATFLAGS = -arch i686 -arch ppc -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk

make CC="my options" or GCC or configue CC="option "

... c'est blasant ce genre de message .............. il y a des articles entier sur le site d'Apple qui traitent
de howto compile for newbies qui ne veulent pas lire les docs 

faut lire la doc de gcc un minimum ..... et apprendre à utiliser make ...



			
				cronos6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Lorsque j'essai de compiler une appli (Zope) par la commande "make", je me retrouve avec l'erreur suivante :
> 
> ...



tu as certainement un problème d'installation ? version d'Xcode 4.0.0 ?
_powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1 (GCC) 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5247)

Configured with: /private/var/tmp/gcc/gcc-5247.obj~4/src/configure --disable-checking -enable-werror --prefix=/usr --mandir=/share/man --enable-languages=c,objc,c++,obj-c++ --program-transform-name=/^[cg][^.-]*$/s/$/-4.0/ --with-gxx-include-dir=/include/c++/4.0.0 --build=powerpc-apple-darwin8 --host=powerpc-apple-darwin8 --target=powerpc-apple-darwin8
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5247)


ls -la /usr/bin | grep gcc
cc -> gcc-4.0
gcc -> gcc-4.0
gcc-3.3
gcc-3.5
gcc-4.0
gcc4 -> gcc-4.0
i686-apple-darwin8-gcc-3.5.0
i686-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-3.5.0
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1

...

_


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Avril 2006)

Je vois Tatouille que tu as fais une version un peu plus édulcorée de ta réponse  (je peux pas bouler)....


----------



## tatouille (15 Avril 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je vois Tatouille que tu as fais une version un peu plus édulcorée de ta réponse  (je peux pas bouler)....



je suis comme un marseillais je m'emporte et puis apres je met en forme


----------



## cronos6 (15 Avril 2006)

alors voici mes informations : 

- _ ls -la /usr/bin | grep gcc

cc -> gcc-4.0
gcc -> gcc-4.0
gcc-3.3
gcc-4.0
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.0


- cd /usr/libexec/gcc

darwin
powerpc-apple-darwin8

- version de xcode : 2.0


apparement il n'y a pas de trace de "i686-apple-darwin8..." dans mon mac

c'est peut être du à ma version de xcode, je devrais peut être la mettre à jour. Mais pour cela je dois me loguer sur le site d'apple ; mais je n'ais pas de compte, ou du moins je n'en ais pas créer quand j'ai acheter mon mac :mouais:
_


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Avril 2006)

Il faut effectivement s'enregistrer depuis cette page pour pouvoir télécharger XCode. 

C'est gratuit, et tu ne te fais pas spammer, donc, pas de soucis... sauf si t'es en modem 56k :rateau: !


----------



## cronos6 (15 Avril 2006)

L'installation de la dernière version du xcode à résolu mon problème


----------

